# How much should I charge Roofer Hourly



## Jasonborne852 (Oct 31, 2019)

I'm a DIY Home-owner,

It might say "contractor" somewhere on my profile, but that's because when creating this account, it wouldn't let me continue unless I didn't put DIY.

I've done a couple roofs as a helper. 

In the next couple weeks I'll be doing a 1750 sqft roof, at a 11/12 pitch.

I will be working side by side with this experienced roofer and will be paying him $100 an hour. Me and this roofer have done a couple roofs together - he does good work, and his pace is dependent on my assistance so I plan on working my ass off. 

I figure it will take us 1 day to felt, and 3 days to shingle. 

4 days, 8 hour per, 32 hours total = $3200.

I think this is a great hourly wage for my guy.

At the end of the day, all that matters is that I'm happy with his work work - I understand this, and won't lose any sleep over any ones critiques, however, I am curious what you other roofers might think.. so please feel free to post your thoughts.. looking forward to hearing them

thanks.


----------

